# Lighting 3ft tank



## Mowze (Nov 12, 2008)

I am in the process of getting bulbs for lighting my 3ft planted. I currently have fixtures for 2x 30w T8 bulbs across the middle and 2 x T5 39w bulbs either side to the front and back.

For the T5 bulbs I am intending on going for both T5 daylight 6500k bulbs:

https://www.bltdirect.com/product.php?pid=7379&cat=647&nm=Fluorescent+T5+39w+Daylight as these will be distanced evenly across the aquarium.

For the T8s which will be central I am deciding between the 30w Triphosphor warm white (3000k) cool white (4000k) or white (3500k)? However I have read conflicting reports that these bulbs are actually of any benifit at all and would like to know if anybody has had any experience with them? Im not even sure if bulbs this low on the kelvin scale will actually be of much use and would I be better going for something a little over 6500k or maybe one below (4000k) and one above (????k.) I'm pretty strapped for cash and cant really afford expensive bulbs at the moment.

Maybe at a push I could go for daystar 6500k bulbs: http://www.bltdirect.com/product.php?pid=7746&cat=16&nm=FL30DAY

Which would give me 2 x 30w 6500k and 2 x 39w 6500k over the tank although I would prefer to mix the spectrums up a bit, another option is the growlux which again I have read conflicting evidence of its benifits but if recomended I may push my budget a little more.

Also one last quick question: I am right in thinking a 49w T5 HO double ballast will start and run 39w T5 bulbs with no problems?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

What's the dimmensions of the tank? You might not even need the t8's. Just spend all that extra money on better t5's.


----------



## Mowze (Nov 12, 2008)

100x40x40 160L/35g the T8s are built in and the T5s are additional addons, this is a high tech setup with high light requiring fast growing plants and pressurised CO2 injection so the more light the better. Also all lights have DIY Maylar reflectors.

Iv pretty much set on 2x 30w T8 4000k (cool white) bulbs which provide a lot of the red spectrum (very similar to JBL tropic bulbs in terms of spectrum and are specifically intended for plants) and 2 x 39w T5 6500K Daylight HO bulbs although I may consider changing one of them for a 8000k JBL Natura day bulb at the front if the 4000k bulbs turn out to be too yellow.

Considered lighting configuration is as follows:

Back of aquarium

---------- 6500k 39w T5 HO

---------- 4000k 30w T8

---------- 4000k 30w T8

---------- 6500k 39w T5 HO (OR) 8000k 39w T5 HO

Front of aquarium

If anyone has any advice they would like to offer it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

